# Atribute in Console ausgeben



## Blackmore (19. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe folgenden Code geschrieben um eine XML Datei in der Konsole auszugeben.


```
import java.io.File;

import javax.xml.parsers.DocumentBuilder;
import javax.xml.parsers.DocumentBuilderFactory;

import org.w3c.dom.Document;
import org.w3c.dom.Element;

public class TiereAusgeben
{

	public static void main(String[] args)
	{

		Element root = null;

		Document doc = null;
		DocumentBuilderFactory factory = DocumentBuilderFactory.newInstance();
		DocumentBuilder builder = null;

		File xmlFile = new File("tiere.xml");

		try
		{
			builder = factory.newDocumentBuilder();

			doc = builder.parse(xmlFile.getAbsolutePath());

			root = (Element) doc.getDocumentElement();

			System.out.println(root.toString());
		}
		catch (Exception e)
		{

		}

	}

}
```

In der Console steht nun:




```
<tiere>
 <tier art="hund" />
 <tier art="katze" />
 <tier art="fisch" />
</tiere>
```

wie kann ich den auf die Attribute zugreifen und mir nur hund, katze, fisch ausgeben lassen?


----------



## SlaterB (19. Jul 2007)

deine Frage nach fertigen Lösungen ist an sich nicht zu beanstanden,
aber ich möchte zumindest darauf hinweisen, dass man sowas normalerweise aus Tutorials/ Beispielen lernt 

http://www.brics.dk/~amoeller/XML/programming/domexample.html

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=java+org+w3c+dom+tutorial&meta=


----------



## Blackmore (19. Jul 2007)

Man kann alles irgendwie durch Tutoriels/Beispiele lernen.

Habe vor kurzem noch mit VBA gearbeitet dort war das auch die ganze Zeit so.
Egal was ich gefragt habe... such bei google, hier ein tutoriel, da ein beispiel

Für was gibts eig Foren?

Nichts für ungut danke für den Link


----------



## SlaterB (19. Jul 2007)

zur Problemlösung, und vielleicht noch für elegante Tricks/ gedanklich Strukturierung (Erfahrung der anderen),
nicht als Programmierkurs


----------

